# How to remove awning light cover



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone know how to remove the cover of the awning light on a 2003 B544 in order to change bulbs?

I can unclip the bottom from two catches and lift it a bit, but the cover is then still kept in place by the anti drip gutter (if that is the right term) above it.

Grateful for any advice,

Pieter


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The anti drip channel is held on with Sikaflex.I have read that you have to heat this channel up with a hair dryer and slowly pull it off.
Its a bit messy but can be done with care and lots of Rags.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks. That seems a bit of hassle just to change a light bulb, but then changing the main beam bulbs isn't easy either.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I did mine that way, used hair dryer and a palette knife to remove the rain guard and then reglued it about an inch higher.

Now taking the cover off is dead easy.

Regards


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Awning Light above the door*

I have had a bulb dead in my awning light for some time. Today I bit the bullet and carefully removed the rain channel above the light. Cleaned up all the paintwork and then simply unclipped the light cover. To replace the rain channel, I first cleaned all the existing sticky off, made sure all was clean and tidy then used silicone that one would seal around the sink with. After a few minutes it was well fastened. I made sure that the rain channel was refitted about half an inch above its original position. No more problems to change bulbs in the future.
Regards all
Keith


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for this tip - have had a dead awning light since we bought the van and I gave up trying to replace the bulbs when I thought the plastic about to snap!

Why isn't this in the owner manual? - 'Cos they want you to pay Hymer £100 to replace it for you?

Harry


----------

